# Ashamed of your major?



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I am a 1st year Zoology major at college and every time someone asks me what my major is, I hesitate to tell them. This is because usually they glare at me as if I just spit on their shoe, and then respond with "that's interesting..."

If I'd said something along the lines of engineering or business, I'm sure I'd be deemed more worthy of their acceptance.

In addition to this, I sense that my family is also ashamed of my choice. In particular, my dad somewhat mocks it, I'm sure he doesn't realize I'm self conscious about it, and when he's serious, he'll insist that I go to vet school and he tells other people I'm going to go to vet school despite me never hinting that I have any intention of that since it's very difficult to get into.

Does anyone else feel like their major is taboo in some way and not acceptable to other people?


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

Zoology actually sounds really awesome. I wish my school had that. I probably wouldn't major in it but I think it might be fun to take a few classes. Anyway, you shouldn't be ashamed of that. You could do way worse. I'm just going to stop the thought right there because I know someone is going to get pissed at me if I insult their major.

As for me, I've never been ashamed of my major. It has gotten me several enemies though. I'm an economics major, and because my school is full of idiot communists who don't have the foggiest idea of how economics works, it's not uncommon to get verbally abused or ridiculed when I tell my major.


----------



## rz77 (Jun 26, 2014)

Do you want to follow an academic career in zoology? I think that would be a great career, I've thought about it but I don't know if I can do a postgrad in it with my undergraduate degree.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey. Don't listen to anyone. I wanted to study fish in HS and people that I was nuts and that it was a waste of my abilities. In college, most people were supportive of my ecology major...although the other hard sciences were less likely to think my field was challenging (although it is and it can combine all other science fields). Arts/business majors were intimidated when I told them my course load. 

I'm getting paid at one of the top schools in the world to study ecology...in fish. Nobody says a word about it now. If you really love zoology, go for it and ignore everyone. Most people will be jealous of your lifestyle especially if you go into research. You could be getting paid to study cool animals all over the world or helping threatened species or maybe working for a local wildlife protection organization. It's an awesome field. Ignore the haters. I did.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> I'm really surprised people glare at you for saying zoology. Are you sure that is what is happening?


It happens...especially if people think the field is easy. There's definitely an attitude some people get when you say you work with animals. It's rare, but I believe the OP.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I never like telling people my major either.

I say graphic design and they laugh at me.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's actually a really good major. Not everyone can be an engineering major, but that's a pretty good major. I feel like they go "that's interesting" because they have no clue what it is!!! You should just say "you know what that is right?" but they might say "yes" just to save face. 

I see that someone said that people think the field is easy, how could one think that is easy. It's definitely a lot harder than studying humans (my friend is a "zoology" major but at my school it's just called "animal biology" (or something like that) and she wants to be a vet, and it's so much harder than learning one animal - humans - when you have to learn and memorize so many) it's weird that people look at doctors for humans like omg you must have been so smart, you went to med school, blah blah blah but look at doctors for animals as if they're idiots. 

I'm ashamed of my major, because it's declared as an easy one...though I disagree. It can be easy if you do the minimal and take the basic general classes, although obviously it's not as challenging as other majors (although that depends on the person and what their strengths are), but still, everyone has their own place and interests. Not everyone wants to be an engineer. Some people want to act, write, dance, design, etc. 

It's sad that people are so judgy and feel superior to others over simple things that shouldn't matter, which is why I have such a hard time telling anyone anything about myself.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

T Studdly said:


> I never like telling people my major either.
> 
> I say graphic design and they laugh at me.


That's ****ed up and stupid. I don't get what's so funny about that. Especially when you can look around and see the effects of graphic design everywhere. It's not like the beautiful websites, posters, books, etc. just miraculously look like that. Somebody has to do it. Everyone has their place in life. Imagine what the world would look like if you could only either be an engineer or doctor... pretty boring.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it's awesome you have a major. I'd love to study zoology that would be epic. I know i could do it but i got some personal stuff i gotta deal with first. 

Don't let ANYONE make you feel bad for majoring in anything the important thing is you're learning and getting an education


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm doing a bachelor of psychology (which was hard as hell to get into) and although I'm doing well and planning to do my masters, as soon as the word "psychology" leaves my mouth I already know the general response. 
Just don't worry about people's reactions, it's not their life. Zoology is actually awesome by the way I'm suprised you're getting glares and whatnot.


----------



## Three Nines Fine (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a psychology major, and it is mostly other psychology majors that inquire about my major, so I usually feel pretty safe when answering. But really, my overall experience of sharing my major with people has been very positive. Most other psychology majors are interested in specifics, and non-psychology majors just generally think it's pretty cool. Only one person has ever judged me. Jackass.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Being ashamed of my major was never an issue for me. I studied sociology in college before I switched to business. 

I didn't really have ambitions to pursue a career specific to sociology - I saw it more as a means to another end. I would just tell people I was pre-law when I was still doing sociology, which was true since I wanted to be a lawyer back then. (A lot of people in sociology go to law school, so it's a common route.) Switching to business, I would say I wanted to get into finance.

The major itself doesn't matter. It's what you do with the education.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

I wouldn't be ashamed of it, at least you're learning something valuable, right? I would be ashamed if you majored in European Studies, Afro-American studies, or anything with the word studies at the end of it, It's all biased, political BS that tells you how one culture was oppressed and how bad the other one is for oppressing it, and if you happen to write a paper expressing your opinion on how you don't agree that they're oppressed, you'll get marked down


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> That's ****ed up and stupid. I don't get what's so funny about that. Especially when you can look around and see the effects of graphic design everywhere. It's not like the beautiful websites, posters, books, etc. just miraculously look like that. Somebody has to do it. Everyone has their place in life. Imagine what the world would look like if you could only either be an engineer or doctor... pretty boring.


Exacally. I guess they think "art" which everyone calls the useless major. :/
It's way more than that and i'm very satisfied with my choice. It's fun and I like doing it.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Zoology is awesome, that's weird that you get crap for it.

I'm going to major in computer science and linguistics, so I don't know... I heard that not a lot of women get degrees in computer science so maybe people will be skeptical & treat me like a joke and/or child? That'll annoy me, I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

If the major doesn't make alot of money its frowned upon

that's what happens when u live in a capitalist society where a decent job and wage isn't guaranteed for every citizen.


It forces you to put what you truly love and care about on the back burner to pursue dollars


----------



## ASadSummer (Jul 5, 2014)

My major is Computer Science w/ emphasis in Information Systems. People look at me like "um are you sure you can do that?" when i tell them. At first it upset me but after a couple semesters I realized I AM DOING IT so they can all suck it. I think Zoology is a really unique and amazing major and also very important. I really hate people and how absurd they can be.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Sometimes. I'm a social work major and a lot of times I don't like telling people because of the looks I get, especially from my parents' friends. A lot of people in my neighborhood are conservative and/or racist so they can't fathom why I would ever want to help those less fortunate.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm on the fence with my major, thinking of either staying with multidisciplinary studies-special education option, or switching to animal science-equine therapy option. Neither of which are particularly "interesting" or "well thought of", but nobody at my college looks down on me for it (at least, they listen when I talk about it). I think it's the way I tell people about it, because I'm extremely passionate. Plus, I chose my college partially for its friendly reputation, which so far it is living up to. Anyways, don't let them get you down. If you love your major and want a career in that field, don't worry about what others think.


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> If the major doesn't make alot of money its frowned upon
> 
> that's what happens when u live in a capitalist society where a decent job and wage isn't guaranteed for every citizen.
> 
> It forces you to put what you truly love and care about on the back burner to pursue dollars


Capitalism is the reason that decent jobs and wages even exist in the first place.

Anyway, OP, the interesting thing about markets is that all those people that were pressured into majoring in business or engineering just because they are high paying are going to flood the market in a few years. Their average incomes will fall, and then they won't even be high-paying anymore! You can see this happening with lawyers right now. The satisfied people will be those who follow their passion.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

OP, I know how you feel. I'm majoring in Criminal Justice, and I don't get any weird looks or anything, but I just know many of them are calling me stupid. I wish I could major in something harder, but CJ is really the only field I see myself getting into, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> OP, I know how you feel. I'm majoring in Criminal Justice, and I don't get any weird looks or anything, but I just know many of them are calling me stupid. I wish I could major in something harder, but CJ is really the only field I see myself getting into, so I'll stick with it.


I think CJ is an awesome major. I've seen some of their classes and it's so cool. My gf major in criminal justice and she's an intern in the homicide division. It's so freaking awesome hearing about her work.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

It really doesn't matter what your major is. Most people will end up lying about it or actually majoring in something that's way too involved for them (like pre-med) and end up with a screwed up GPA and either switch majors or drop-out. 

Finishing is the priority in college, not whether or not others are impressed with your area of focus. Employers are going to want to know if you FINISHED college. It doesn't matter if you majored in pre-med if you dropped out three-credits short and never proceeded to med school.


----------



## wherecanigo (Oct 31, 2013)

zoology is very cool and interesting. I wanted to do that too but it didn't seem to pay very well.

Why don't you talk to your dad and tell him he makes you uncomfortable..

I am very interested in science and biology but I could see where someone with zero interest in those areas would be kind of uninterested when you tell them... I don't think they're judging or anything, just cannot relate


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great comments and feedback, everyone.

I agree that I think lack of understanding about my major from others is probably a significant reason why people shun it. I rarely talk about it with anyone for that reason.

It's also considered "easy" in some circles when, just like every other major, you have to work your *** off if you want to do well. 

When I picked it I realized that there wasn't going to be any money in it but the thought of sitting at a desk all my life wearing a suit and tie repulses me. I'll take low income and doing something I like over high income and hating my existence 12 hours a day 5 days a week.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I think CJ is an awesome major. I've seen some of their classes and it's so cool. My gf major in criminal justice and she's an intern in the homicide division. It's so freaking awesome hearing about her work.


Yeah the classes are really fun, especially when we get to do fake crime scenes and interrogations, so fun!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

If you aren't majoring in something prestigious, you are going to get **** for it. I am majoring in public health and my family are all disappointed I am not going to become a doctor, lawyer, or engineer.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> If you aren't majoring in something prestigious, you are going to get **** for it. I am majoring in public health and my family are all disappointed I am not going to become a doctor, lawyer, or engineer.


You can definitely make decent money in public health if you get your masters.


----------



## effexordie (Jun 13, 2014)

zoology is better than vet school? your a scientist! thaats an amazing career!:clap


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah every time i tell people my major i boo myself internally


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> Your family is Asian, isn't it?


Yea


EternallyRestless said:


> You can definitely make decent money in public health if you get your masters.


Yeah but it's not about the money, it's about the prestige.


----------



## ricky1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea I definitely feel ashamed of my major but it hasn't really stopped me. Instead it has motivated me to do better and go back back to school and get an awesome degree. All I can say is learn from your mistake as thats the point of life


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.But, most people don't know what the hell my major means unless I say "International Politics." Even when I told people of one of my former majors (Computer Science), they didn't even know what the hell that meant. I live around many hicks though.However, my Masters degree scare the s*** out of people though or make them somewhat shocked whenever I tell them.My Masters is in Terrorism and Global Security.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

Steestee said:


> Capitalism is the reason that decent jobs and wages even exist in the first place.


That's relative. When you have your basic needs cared for you'll need less money to spend on necessary things needed just to simply survive day to day.

also....decent jobs and wages don't exist now, if they did then 40% of U.S citizens would not be on food stamps.


----------



## Paper Crane (Jun 6, 2014)

Like everyone said Zoology is great! It's a science. I'd die to be able to major in a science. My brain just doesn't work that way though. The people who are really self conscious are us humanity majors. My major is just English. There aren't really any special skills involved. Everyone speaks and writes English in this country so it's not really impressive. I go to a liberal arts college though so everything is semi useless. I want to try to double major with philosophy. Maybe that'll seem a little more worthy.


----------



## Steestee (Feb 20, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> That's relative. When you have your basic needs cared for you'll need less money to spend on necessary things needed just to simply survive day to day.
> 
> also....decent jobs and wages don't exist now, if they did then 40% of U.S citizens would not be on food stamps.


Maybe the word "decent" is relative but the fact that over a billion people have been pulled out of extreme poverty in the last 20 years by the privatization and liberalization of markets in poor countries is not. Besides, everyone has different needs, so it's ridiculous to expect a government to be able to provide for the needs of each and every unique individual.

To say that decent jobs and wages don't exist is a preposterous claim. About 1% of Americans are actually poor by global standards. The poverty line is arbitrarily drawn by the government. The American poverty line is set at $63 a day for a family of four. To a person living in extreme poverty (that is, less than $1.25 a day), $63 a day amounts to fantastic riches. I'm not trying to say that poor people in the US don't have hard lives, but the fact that most of them manage to afford housing, electricity, and at least one car is very telling.

As for food stamps, the number is actually somewhere around 15-20% of Americans. The program HAS seen an enormous increase in recent years, but that is due to expanded eligibility under Presidents Bush and Obama, not an increase in poverty.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

something there said:


> I am a 1st year Zoology major at college and every time someone asks me what my major is, I hesitate to tell them. This is because usually they glare at me as if I just spit on their shoe, and then respond with "that's interesting..."
> 
> If I'd said something along the lines of engineering or business, I'm sure I'd be deemed more worthy of their acceptance.
> 
> ...


No, it's actually a very cool major. I was considering it as one of my majors I thought it would be nice to work at a zoo but I got overwhelmed by the course work I saw online and it requires a lot of science which is not my strongest subject so I decided to go with business only because I couldn't decide on anything else. 
There are lots of things you can do with a zoology degree, in some states you can even own wildlife like tigers and lions or cheetahs. You can work at a zoo and later on open your own zoo. I'd like to see anyone mock the owner of a zoo.

Personally my major I feel like is useless but it's better to get something than nothing.


----------



## cle90 (Feb 24, 2014)

Richard Pawgins said:


> If the major doesn't make alot of money its frowned upon
> 
> that's what happens when u live in a capitalist society where a decent job and wage isn't guaranteed for every citizen.
> 
> It forces you to put what you truly love and care about on the back burner to pursue dollars


I am a fourth year English major and I have experienced this. Before going into university, I felt optimistic and happy pursuing my interest -- which is great! I wasn't good at anything else, really -- the humanities were my interest. Yet, I spent my third year in a room full of engineers who scoffed and made fun of my choice of study on a daily basis. In this process, I became self conscious of my study when prior to I believed that even if it didn't make a lot of money, I was still pursuing something I loved and I was working hard at it. So this reaction, that I've "wasted" four years of my life and for others to judge me just because it doesn't match up to their expectations of "value" (aka money earning capability) is so wrong. So, so wrong. In any case universities used to be institutions that taught the humanities to those who could afford to go --- yes, it is expensive, but to me, it is an accomplishment. I don't understand why people seem to enjoy trying to take that away from me. It really depresses me. I feel ashamed to tell people and feel an overwhelming need to feel validated..... It really ruined my opinion of myself.

In any case, I can use my BA in English to get a job that requires an undergraduate degree as a minimum for entrance, or I can use it to go into a master's degree program which interests me equally. I go for occupational therapy or dispute resolution/public administration, or obtain a certificate to get into a hospital unit coordinator position in a hospital if I can't get in there.

It's so sad to have to feel embarrassed about a degree... People should be congratulated for putting in the effort and trying hard every day to reach a goal. It's disgusting to be scoffed at for pursuing your dreams.


----------



## vastlimitless (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm ashamed of my major and I haven't even started college yet! I go this fall, but during orientation - since I'm already pretty set in what I want to do - it was awful. I'm a Communications major, which is pretty broad, so I also have to add 'with a focus in Media Production' or I just skip right to it and say I'm basically a Media Production major. When they go on to ask me what I want to do with that, I tell them I want to be a screenwriter/cinematographer/editor/director, and I get the most pitying looks. They pause and look at me like 'oh, you poor thing, you can't be all those things, it's really competitive, you don't seem like the type, what are the chances you'll be successful enough to actually make a living off of that, etc.' and I don't really have any way to defend myself because even I have doubts about how I'll get to where I want to be sometimes, though I know this is what I want to do.


----------

